# Some of My Horse Art



## MW Roach (Jul 28, 2014)

I've been drawing since I was a kid, but I actually started taking my art seriously until I was 13. While I sometimes draw other subject, my favorite subject is---what else?---horses! So here's some of my art from 2011-present. My medium includes sharpie markers and colored pencils.


2011 artwork:
---------------------------






























2012 artwork:
--------------------------------





























2013 artwork:
-----------------------------












2014 artwork:
-----------------------------

















~ This last piece was drawn by hand and colored on photoshop. The great Secretariat. 




I admit my art has more of a childish quality, mainly because I do prefer stylized over realism.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I can't see all of the posted pics, but the ones I can see are lovely^^


----------



## MW Roach (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you very much  I don't know why it's only showing some of them. But I'm new, so I'm sure I'll get the hang of it eventually!


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh hey! I watch you on deviantArt lol. Love your art <3


----------



## SeaBreezy (Jun 29, 2012)

I am LOVING your art style! It's very unique and pleasing to look at. You could make some money with that artwork!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like this one:


----------



## MW Roach (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone! ^_^

Here's one I just drew today. Sharpie marker and colored pencils.


----------



## EagleStar (Aug 26, 2014)

Wow! I love your art style, it's very creative. I could never get the hang of doing stylized artwork like these.


----------



## Timbah (Sep 4, 2014)

They are really good actually! Love the one u recently posted!


----------



## Mary7518006 (Aug 30, 2014)

MW Roach said:


> Thanks everyone! ^_^
> 
> Here's one I just drew today. Sharpie marker and colored pencils.


This one and the first one are my favorite love your artwork wanna see more 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks very good!


----------

